# Ινστιτούτο Μελέτης... των Δημιουργών της Ελληνικής Ζωής



## Egyptiotissa

Μεταφράζω στα αγγλικά ένα κείμενο που περιλαμβάνει την πρόθεση κάποιου να δημιουργήσει ένα "Ινστιτούτο Ερεύνης και Μελέτης του Βίου, του Εργου και της Εποχής των Δημιουργών της Ελληνικής Ζωής". Αυτό, στη δεκαετία του 1960.
Εχω κολλήσει στο "Δημιουργών" που πρέπει να εννοεί εφευρέτες, βιομήχανους, καλλιεργητές, πολιτικούς, επιστήμονες, καλλιτέχνες, συγγραφείς και γενικά όλους αυτούς που "προσέφεραν" στο ελληνικό γίγνεσθαι. 

Αυτό το ινστιτούτο δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε ποτέ οπότε δεν υπάρχει κάποια παλαιότερη απόδοση στα αγγλικά. Εχω ψάξει αμέτρητα λήμματα για το "δημιουργός" και έχω μαζέψει στο χαρτί : founder, initiator, designer, innovator, originator και άλλα, μέχρι και (φυσικά) creator/Creator. 

Εχω σχεδόν εγκαταλείψει την ελπίδα να χρησιμοποιήσω μία μόνο λέξη, αν και μακάρι να προκύψει κάποια από την κουβέντα μας.

Μέχρι στιγμής κοιτάζω στο χαρτί: influential originators - industrial and cultural originators - *influential individuals* - influential creators ?... 
Εχω απορρίψει τα creative individuals και enterprising individuals γιατί και το ένα και το άλλο αφήνει κάποιες κατηγορίες δημιουργών απέξω.  

Σκέτα τα creators, originators... δεν ξέρω, με ξενίζουν, αν και, μετά από όλο αυτό το κοίτα-ψάξε, έχω αρχίσει να τα συνηθίζω μόνα τους στη φράση. Δεν σκέπτομαι τα "key players/movers" κ.λπ. γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι συνηθίζονταν ως χαρακτηρισμοί στα sixties, εκτός του ότι δεν περιλαμβάνουν υποχρεωτικά τους δημιουργούς. 

Αυτά.


----------



## Mariana94

Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου γι'αυτό το ινστιτούτο (ή έστω για την ιδέα ίδρυσής του). Νομίζω πάντως ότι, από τη στιγμή που προσπαθείς να συμπεριλάβεις τόσες πολλές ειδικότητες-ιδιότητες σε ένα μόνον όρο, το *influential originators *είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου το πληρέστερο σημασιολογικά.


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Mariana94 said:


> Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου γι'αυτό το ινστιτούτο (ή έστω για την ιδέα ίδρυσής του). Νομίζω πάντως ότι, από τη στιγμή που προσπαθείς να συμπεριλάβεις τόσες πολλές ειδικότητες-ιδιότητες σε ένα μόνον όρο, το *influential originators *είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου το πληρέστερο σημασιολογικά.



Το ινστιτούτο ήταν μια ιδέα που δεν υλοποιήθηκε ποτέ, ούτε έλαβε δημοσιότητα. Ηταν μια σκέψη στο χαρτί. Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση -  την κρατώ.

Στο μεταξύ, έχω σκεφτεί και μια άλλη πιθανότητα, που παρακάμπτει τα creator/innovator/originator...: 

Τι λέτε για το "influential individuals / figures/ personalities" ?


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Egyptiotissa!

I think Mariana94's suggestion is great!

Being a native speaker of English, "influential individuals"/"influential (public) figures" would sound good too.

Good luck!


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Eltheza said:


> Hi Egyptiotissa!
> 
> I think Mariana94's suggestion is great!
> 
> Being a native speaker of English, "influential individuals"/"influential (public) figures" would sound good too.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you, Eltheza -- that makes it two (or is it three?   ) satisfactory alternatives already!


----------



## Mariana94

Τι λέτε για το "influential individuals / figures/ personalities" ?

Αν επιχειρείς μια γενικότερη αναφορά στους συντελεστές της περιόδου ως << σημαίνουσες προσωπικότητες>>, ανεξάρτητα από την επιμέρους συνεισφορά τους, μου ακούγεται πολύ σωστό!


----------



## cougr

The _makers __and __shapers/makers__ and_ _shakers_, could also be an option.

Edit: I think that _innovators_, which was mentioned in the initial post, works quite well as well.


----------



## Live2Learn

A one-word possibility is *luminaries*, as in "_Arnold Newman: *Luminaries *of the Twentieth Century in Art, Politics and Culture _is an exhibition of photographic portraiture by Arnold Newman highlights the innovative minds and personalities that gave rise to the ideas and concepts that shaped the 20th century."   (http://events.hofstra.edu/index.php?eID=4431)

More than one word: *notable figures and luminaries*


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Mariana94 said:


> Τι λέτε για το "influential individuals / figures/ personalities" ?
> 
> Αν επιχειρείς μια γενικότερη αναφορά στους συντελεστές της περιόδου ως << σημαίνουσες προσωπικότητες>>, ανεξάρτητα από την επιμέρους συνεισφορά τους, μου ακούγεται πολύ σωστό!



Προσπαθώ να μείνω όσο πιο κοντά γίνεται στο "δημιουργοί" του πρωτότυπου.  Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς σε ποιά από όλες τις λέξεις αναφέρεσαι με το "ανεξάρτητα από την επιμέρους συνεισφορά τους". Για εμένα, είσαι influential επειδή έχεις συνεισφέρει, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο, οπότε το κρατώ. 
Thank you!


----------



## Egyptiotissa

Live2Learn said:


> A one-word possibility is *luminaries*, as in "_Arnold Newman: *Luminaries *of the Twentieth Century in Art, Politics and Culture _is an exhibition of photographic portraiture by Arnold Newman highlights the innovative minds and personalities that gave rise to the ideas and concepts that shaped the 20th century."   (http://events.hofstra.edu/index.php?eID=4431)
> 
> More than one word: *notable figures and luminaries*



This is a wonderful suggestion    -- thank you so much!


----------



## cougr

FWIW and only because I had it at the tip of my tongue when I wrote my previous post but only came to me now, given that "creators" in and of itself doesn't quite work that well in the given context, another possibility is the common collocation "leaders and creators".


----------



## Egyptiotissa

cougr said:


> FWIW and only because I had it at the tip of my tongue when I wrote my previous post but only came to me now, given that "creators" in and of itself doesn't quite work that well in the given context, another possibility is the common collocation "leaders and creators".



Thank you, Cougr, that sums it up nicely too.   Will keep it in mind, together with the other suggestions to finally decide which to use when I edit my manuscript. 
By the way, though I seemed enthusiastic about "luminaries", today I am thinking it's not suitable because the purpose of that (never realized) institute was to bring to light the lives of individuals who had done significant things but had remained unknown. So no "luminaries"  though I still love the word (not frequently used but so specific and representative of the meaning) and I am grateful to Live2Learn for suggesting it.


----------

